# Advice needed new MiniRip poling platform



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Spray rails are way cool! I might try that on my Highsider (which will likely be like trying to empty the ocean with a teaspoon). For poling, it looks like you have enough width on the back deck for a Tundra 45, which I believe is lower in profile. Or find another brand of rotomolded cooler that is lower profile. Some guys use a casting platform intended for a typical front deck application, but I like using the cooler since it serves multiple functions.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Andrus Kangur said:


> hello everybody, I’m a long time forum user but first time poster. I’m located in Charleston SC and after looking for a Gheenoe for years a pulled the trigger on a Riptide MiniRip, awesome skiff!! Need advice on recommended poling platform that will not be too tough to manually trim the motor up and not effect tiller turn radius. Also had bottom paint, was going to wet sand it off but what a hellish job, re painted instead to look fresh at least. Anybody ever remove ablative? Any short cuts?


The best thing I have found is take it to a reputable welder and have one custom made he can make sure you have full tiller motion and ample room to pull up the motor under the platform.


----------



## Andrus Kangur (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey guys, yea the spray rails have been awesome and make for a super dry ride. I currently use a Yeti 35 for poling and honestly it works perfect, super stable fits the rear platform. I thought a mounted poling platform would be nice to free up some space and not have to move the cooler all the time. I prob should just stay with the cooler but I would like to be able to anchor up with the push pole (which I can’t do with cooler) and have a couple rod holders mounted to the platform as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Andrus Kangur said:


> Anybody ever remove ablative? Any short cuts?


The short cut is to hire someone else to do it so you don't live a miserable life when you get older.

A custom platform will be $700+. Use a cooler and a rope.


----------



## Andrus Kangur (Feb 19, 2019)

Amen to that, wet sanded my big boat once....never again. Was hoping someone may build or sell platforms on here but I guess that’s unlikely. May be cooler city.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool rig. That will be a skinny water machine.

If you want to go the custom poling platform route, Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee, FL does excellent custom work and can ship (or you could drive down, pick it up and fish the Forgotten Coast for a couple days). They've done a few projects for me and I've been very pleased with the results. The guys love to fish, too. Bryson is a member on here, part of the team.

http://www.metalfabtallahassee.com


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anybody have pics of what the 45 looks on the back of a gheenoe. I’m wondering about rear platforms for the lt 10 too


----------



## Andrus Kangur (Feb 19, 2019)

Texasproud11 said:


> Anybody have pics of what the 45 looks on the back of a gheenoe. I’m wondering about rear platforms for the lt 10 too


My buddy just bought a 15 Gheenoe and the 35 barely fit, not sure if a 45 will fit yours but I’m not sure the size difference between the lt and highsider.


----------



## lmborror (Sep 25, 2014)

Andrus Kangur said:


> My buddy just bought a 15 Gheenoe and the 35 barely fit, not sure if a 45 will fit yours but I’m not sure the size difference between the lt and highsider.


It sounds like he has a 15'4 highsider. A Yeti 45 will fit on the back deck of an LT10 though, as well as any of the larger Gheenoes


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love PP platforms but you have a gheenoish type boat and that yeti seems to work. If you want to stake out, i'm proud of you, put a cleat on there somewhere then tie off


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Andrus Kangur said:


> Anybody ever remove ablative? Any short cuts?


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Back-to-...8fVQ9hp6AoGzFE75wljurlyAU4Rz_JmxoCbRQQAvD_BwE


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

Andrus - Give Marc Googer a call. He's Tigweld on here. Shop is in the old village, he will weld you up anything you want. 843-478-6706


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Andrus Kangur said:


> hello everybody, I’m a long time forum user but first time poster. I’m located in Charleston SC and after looking for a Gheenoe for years a pulled the trigger on a Riptide MiniRip, awesome skiff!! Need advice on recommended poling platform that will not be too tough to manually trim the motor up and not effect tiller turn radius. Also had bottom paint, was going to wet sand it off but what a hellish job, re painted instead to look fresh at least. Anybody ever remove ablative? Any short cuts?


Do a google search, tons of info on removing bottom paint. Try pressure washing first, it may come right off, but be careful on the pressure and angle as you could damage the gel coat.

Do not use a chemical stripper as you will likely damage the gel coat. If you have to sand, wear a full respirator as the ablative paints are really nasty. Go easy with an RO sander and maybe 80 grit. May be tough to get rid of just the paint and not sand the gel coat but if you are careful you could likely buff out the gel if you had some small “errors”. 

If you need some more advice go to a marina with lots of sailboats and ask around. If you’ve ever had a sailboat in the water with bottom paint, you’ve probably had to do this.


----------



## Andrus Kangur (Feb 19, 2019)

verystrange said:


> Andrus - Give Marc Googer a call. He's Tigweld on here. Shop is in the old village, he will weld you up anything you want. 843-478-6706


----------



## Andrus Kangur (Feb 19, 2019)

Awesome thanks...is he the guy in front of Tommy Stone’s trailer shop?


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

Yup, thats him


----------

